
Grace Hopper, mother of COBOL - headmelted
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_Hopper
======
rbanffy
I find it really hard not to do a BSG reference here.

"And Zeus warned the leaders of the twelve tribes that any return to COBOL
would exact a price in blood". -- Book of Pythia

~~~
headmelted
So say we all.

I'll nerd out all day over some BSG.

